# Connecting Laptop to TV & Surround Sound System



## InfoSeeker (1 Dec 2009)

I realise that this type of query has been asked several times before but I am not clear as to how to set this up.

My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 6400, tv is Philips LCD 32PF5321 and surround system is Philips DVD Home Theatre System HTS6510.

I am trying to view films stored on my laptop via the tv & used the surround sound system.

On the back of my tv, I have a HDMI 1 and a HDMI 2 connection, also there is a DVI (AUDIO IN) option for Left (white) and Right (Red).

On my back of my laptop there is a blue coloured connection & I think I need to buy a HDMI connection to connect from this blue coloured connection on my laptop to the HDMI 1 connection on my tv which will allow the data to pass from my laptop to my tv?

At the back of the surround system there is a HDMI OUT connection & a white AUDIO IN connection & a red AUX IN connection.

Not sure how I can set it up so that the surround sound is used. Do I need to connect the audio connection on my laptop (circular connection with a microphone symbol) to the AUDIO IN connection on my surround system?

All the above is guesswork so would be grateful for any advice on this.


----------



## galleyslave (1 Dec 2009)

I dont think you'll get surround sound from it.


----------



## gebbel (1 Dec 2009)

I agree that you won't get Surround Sound. The laptop cannot process it.

Also, your laptop does not have HDMI out so you won't need a HDMI cable.

Your only option will be to connect your laptop to your TV using a VGA cable like this one.

The sound is then outputted via the TV speakers.


----------



## galleyslave (2 Dec 2009)

and will still be stereo at best. The most you can manage is to output your laptop sound to the AV system directly and hope for some sort of pseudo surround sound


----------



## InfoSeeker (2 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the responses, much appreciated as I had little clue.

I will get a vga cable and hopefully this will allow me to view the films from the tv.


----------



## InfoSeeker (2 Dec 2009)

Hi Gebbel,

Am looking at the back of my tv and cannot see a VGA input connection.

Therefore I presume that I need a VGA-to-scart cable?

Also I presume that a simple audio cable from my headphone socket on my laptop to my tv will cover the sound?

Thanks,
Infoseeker


----------



## InfoSeeker (2 Dec 2009)

Even though this is not a VGA-to-scart cable, would it work?

[broken link removed]

My vga connection is 7pins whereas this device has 15pins, not sure if that would be an issue?


----------



## gebbel (3 Dec 2009)

InfoSeeker said:


> Even though this is not a VGA-to-scart cable, would it work?
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> My vga connection is 7pins whereas this device has 15pins, not sure if that would be an issue?


 
Hi,

I have read reports on the net that the above cable may not work for your setup..so don't risk buying it. 
It is also apparent that there can be significant picture degradation when using some cables (especially S-Video).
My suggestion on a fairly cheap solution that will work is the following:

Connect a cable like this for picture. This cable transmits picture only so you will also need a cable like this for sound. The latter cable could be connected straight into the TV, or directly to the back of your Surround Sound system. As I said earlier, you will not get true SS...I would just use the TV speakers myself.


----------



## Leo (3 Dec 2009)

gebbel said:


> Connect a cable like this for picture.


 
Won't work, there is no DVI connection on that laptop.

You might be better off getting an external media drive if this is something you plan to do on a regular basis. Many of these will offer hdmi connectivity, and give you optical output for connection to your audio system. You'll also get the convenience of a remote control. 

I have one and it's great for bringing on holidays, etc. Prices start at less than €100 now.
Leo


----------



## Towger (3 Dec 2009)

This seems to be the laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The TV from it's spec does not have VGA in.

Option 1: Use a VGA to HDMI (or VGA to DVI to HDMI) cable, this will not carry sound this is why the TV has a  DVI (AUDIO IN). So you will need another cable to connect the Laptops audio output  the TV. This is prob a 3/4 Inch Stereo to two Phono plugs cable, you could also connect this direct to the Surround sound system, you with only get stereo.

Option 2: Both the TV and PC seem to have S-Video, the quality will not be as good and you still need the audio cable.


----------



## galleyslave (3 Dec 2009)

re-reading this - simple solution - burn the films to dvd and play them on a compatible cheap player. Dunnes are selling philips dvd players for 40 quid. just make sure they can play divx or whatever format you have. Unless it s a dvd rip you wont have better than average audio or video anyhow. Oh, and did I mention copyright infringement *g*


----------



## canicemcavoy (3 Dec 2009)

If you want to stream media from a PC to your TV and you have a network (wired or wireless) at home, I highly recommend getting an XBox; saves all the copying or burning hassle. 

You can stream files (movies and music) from the laptop to the XBox. If the PC is running Vista or Windows 7, then you use the snazzy Windows Media Centre front end. But if you're using XP, it's still viable (you just see folders rather than the WMC front end).


----------

